# New amp arrival!



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

Got this in the mail today. I didn't even know these existed until a few days ago but it's well known that I've adored this line since it came out in the early 2000s...

Couldn't resist buying this once I knew it existed. Oops.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Good amp but for me those amps scream “Zapco knockoff” for me since I was told about the history of them. Not knocking them down but back in those days people ran them because the name Robert Zeff was used to promote these amps. 

He designed them but he never built them. The amp guts were built outside the  but got shipped from that country to be assembled in . 

Arc Audio still denies that claim although there is a ton of weight that can hold my previous statement. 

I spoke to Arc Audio and the gentleman o spoke to told me that the amplifiers cannot be fixable if you need a serious or major repair on them. 

Personally if I went with Arc Audio amplifiers I would stay in the Kar and the KS series. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

